# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  Stage truss aluminum

## Shizhan

This stage truss aluminum used for LED Light, Stage Shows, Event, Fashion Shows, Club, Dj, Light, Sound etc. We can manufacture this stage truss aluminum in any size as per requirement of our client.

This aluminum roof truss used for Fashion Shows, Wedding Equipment, Exhibition etc We can make this Truss good quality & good strength as per requirement of our customer.


Shizhan Group are one of the manufacturers and desiger of an extensive assortment of aluminum stage truss which are made available in different specifications to meet varied client demands. This Truss used in Sound, Light, Exhibition, Stage Shows etc. The Word it self say the Meaning of Flexible Truss.

----------

